

Bringing back the dictaphone - shbhrsaha
http://www.shubhro.com/2015/02/06/bringing-back-dictaphone/

======
sanoli
Bringing back? The dictaphone became smaller, pocekt sized, so you could take
it anywhere, decades ago. After that it went digital, so no more tapes to
fiddle with. Then it just merged with your phone. If people stopped using it,
it's probably because they got easier ways to type stuff on, though the
journalists I've been seeing since ages ago never stopped using them.

